# Caad 12 Purple Frame,anyone?



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Dealer says theres a Purple Caad 12 frame ,anyone have a pick?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Cool thanx,gonna get hold of a frame ,too bad they didn't continue the yellow color I have,the Caad 12's run a size bigger,wish Id known ,now I gotta do a frame swap.


----------



## loskaos (Apr 26, 2009)

vette said:


> Cool thanx,gonna get hold of a frame ,too bad they didn't continue the yellow color I have,the Caad 12's run a size bigger,wish Id known ,now I gotta do a frame swap.


Afaik thats true for the smaller sizes


----------

